# Where to buy some baby turtles???



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

any place online??? i just want a turtle that wont grow really big. my tank is only 4 feet long, 10feet wide and 12 feet tall....like a 30 gallon long...thanks for your advice!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ummmm, you have more than a 30 long.

Thats a 3600 gal tank, Im not sure but 
I think that you could keep more than a little 
turtle in it


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

what???? its only 12 feet tall and 10 feet wide. its like a normal 55 gallon tank but cut it in half length wise.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> what???? its only 12 feet tall and 10 feet wide. its like a normal 55 gallon tank but cut it in half length wise.


I think you mean 12 inches tall and 10 inches wide, right? For turtles, you might want to look into Reeves turtles, they stay pretty small and are a good pet species. you might be able to find them on Kingsnake.com, in fact here's a some for sale. Reeves on Kingsnake


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you wish for small species, look for spotted turtles, they are extremely attractive, and are one of the smallest adult turtles in the world.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

dont know the size but map turtles look SWEET

http://turtlesale.com/home.html


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> dont know the size but map turtles look SWEET
> 
> http://turtlesale.com/home.html


holy crap that looks real sweet.

i'm looking at the musk turtle, but its alil ugly, and the reeves too....seems pricey..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> dont know the size but map turtles look SWEET
> 
> http://turtlesale.com/home.html


That's insane!


----------



## lil_danielle92 (Dec 10, 2005)

I got my Red Eard Slinder turtles from that site!









I have had them for like 3 days now!









There so tiny!









http://www.turtlesale.com

*Bubbles*(left) *Squirt*(right)
View attachment 86624


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> any place online??? i just want a turtle that wont grow really big. my tank is only 4 feet long, 10feet wide and 12 feet tall....like a 30 gallon long...thanks for your advice!!


Find out if you have any reptile shows in your area, that is the best place to get a small turtle. I have been out of the reptile loop for a while but getting one under 4 inches will be difficult due to laws unless you go to a reptile show which people usually have a sign "for scientific research only".


----------

